# R/C and Battery for USAT 44 Ton



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Several years ago I did a conversion for a client, and have since forgotten how to do it. I am looking for the installation information I used back then, a series of pictures that showed how to split the battery pack, and do the rest of the installation. As I recall, splitting the pack was very important due to space limitations. I have tried the Ottawa club's website, but they do not have info on the 44 tonner.
Thank you.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

When I did one, I put the batteries under the locomotive, behind the battery box. At that time, I was using AA NiMH cells, and fit three 4-cell battery holders underneath. Undoubtedly a 14.8 v LiIon pack would fit even better. I wrote an article on it for GR; this would have been 2002 or 2003ish; part of the "Middleborough Central" construction series. If you do that, you can easily make the battery removable so you can swap it out for fresh when it shuts off--though I'd still imagine you'd get 3 - 4 hours or so out of a 2600 mAh pack with that loco. Check the depth of the space under the loco, you could even get away with a 5200mAh Li-Ion pack. Without measuring, I think that's about as thick as one of those AA plastic holders I was using; maybe a fraction of an inch thicker, but I seem to recall having a small amount of wiggle room in the "box" I built underneath. 

Later, 

K


----------

